
Passengers in Uber's self-driving cars waived right to sue for injury or death - joering2
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/26/uber-self-driving-passengers-pittsburgh-injury-death-waiver
======
tzs
Someone raised a good point on Reddit: is there any point to the waiver to sue
for death?

If you die it won't be _you_ who is trying to sue over your death. It will be
your relatives, most likely. They are not a party to your contract with Uber,
and so aren't bound by its terms.

